# new Luminar Neptune release



## mcasan (Jun 15, 2017)

The crop tool on Luminar was crap because you could not define and save crop ratios for all the difference sizes of paper, mats, or image sizes you wanted. Thank goodness the new Luminar Neptune release has fixed that! That update plus integration with Aurora and Creative Kit means Macphun is stepping up their game. Nik Collection users should consider Luminar and the other Macphun apps. Evidently the Windows versions are in beta.

...from email ad by Trey Ratcliff about the new Luminar release

The crazy cats at Macphun's in-house research and development team have come up with something amazing. It's called Accent AI and is a filter that comes with the newest update of what is now Luminar Neptune. What is Accent AI you ask?? Well... it is a new photo filter powered by the artificial intelligence technology by Macphun. The new Accent AI Filter allows anyone to create stunning images with a single slider instead of using dozens of adjustments and controls. It takes just a second and one swoosh of a slider to remarkably improve a photo. Pretty cool eh?

As well as Accent AI, Luminar Neptune also introduces a new workspace called Quick & Awesome. As the name implies, the workspace consists of 3 essential filters which quickly create fantastic results: the aforementioned Accent AI Filter, Saturation & Vibrance, and Clarity. Using the Accent AI Filter gives users amazing instant results, however, if there is still fine-tuning to be done, the other two filters can quickly help improve the photo without any extra effort.

What else is new?

Along with the two big players above, there are a few other new and improved things that come with this update.
+ Plug-in integration - With Creative Kit and Aurora HDR 2017 – Seamlessly access favorite features from Macphun’s other photo editing tools.
+ Brush, Gradient and Radial Gradient tools - Dramatically faster performance yields smoother selective editing.
+ Vignette filter - Addition of Vignette Styles, Place Center and Pre- and Post-Crop modes delivers even more flexibility to this popular photo finishing tool.
+ Memory management - Increased overall performance for large files and 5+ simultaneous open images.
+ User Interface changes - Extensive improvements to in-app animation and mode transitions make for a more pleasing editing experience.
+ Crop tool update - Ability to specify custom crop sizes bring the ultimate usefulness to cropping.
+ Local history - Provision for reviewing separate history while in Transform, Denoise, Clone & Stamp modes helps optimize editing.
A special offer just for the update, available 15 - 25 June, 2017

Being the good folk that they are over at Macphun they have decided to put on a special offer to celebrate this new action packed update. This is a package deal that includes Luminar + Video Training, eBooks, Presets and Overlays for $69 for new Macphun users, or $59 current Macphun users. A total value of $309.


Overview video podcast:


----------

